
Build your Happy Remote Team: 7 and 3 tips - davidbartos
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/build-remote-team/
======
aamederen
Well, maybe also support and guide them for creating their specialized
personal working environment.

One of the most significant reasons for us to work remote is being able to
work from a personal and comfortable place, like home, instead of an office
environment. However, sometimes, even if we don't realize it, we make mistakes
in our remote & personal offices.

For example, in my company, the placement of the monitors and the height of my
desk is good for ergonomy. When I work remotely, especially for multiple days,
due to lack of this ergonomy on the remote places, my productivity goes down.

In short, it could be nice to guide your team for work place improvements.

